# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  No waterproofing for acrylic shower base?

## TheEngy

When I look at installation instructions for most shower bases, they mention the need to waterproof the area. 
However for the acryllic self supporting shower bases (no mortar bed), they don't mention it. 
I'm wondering if this is because you often use them with acrylic walls as well, so the shower itself is essentially waterproofed (the water isn't going to get through acrylic!). 
Could this be the case? 
For example: http://www.marbletrend.com.au/upload...SURuSEMupe.pdf

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Should be.....but it never hurts to be sure.  Waterproofing is cheap when the tiles are off but really expensive if the bathroom is finished and it still leaks.  I know which I'd prefer.

----------


## TheEngy

Well theres no tiles in the bathroom apart from some big splashback tiles behind the vanities 
The problem is under the shower, what do I do at the walls?  Since i can't put any angle or anything as it will intefere with the base.  I can waterproof the floor and a bit up the wall but it wouldn't be a complete membrane

----------


## cravenhaven

We have an acrylic shower in our ensuite and there is always a dribble of water from the door and also the back corner, so I wouldnt guarantee that they seal perfectly. I dont know if the floor was sealed before it was installed because it was done before we moved in. I have also had water leakage problems from the drain because the sealing nut underneath wasnt done up tight, luckily it is a 2 storey place so it was easy to get to the shower from below to fix.  
I think it is better to be over cautious for such a simple procedure while everything is accessable.

----------


## TheEngy

Okay so just waterproof the red-tongue floor and a bit up the walls, around 1200 out from the front of the shower as well?  It's an alcove shower

----------


## TheEngy

p.s. To my understanding the point of waterproofing is to protect the subfloor and frame of the house, so is it really there to catch any water drips/leaks and they are expected to evaporate?   
I mean if you have a major leak I can't see the waterproofing do much (the water has to go somewhere) 
Is this correct?

----------


## TheEngy

Anyhow, is Ardex WP001 suitable? 
The setup is like this:
Ensuite with
- red-tongue flooring
- wet area plasterboard all round
- self-supporting acrylic base with full height acrilyc walls (no tiles)
- shower is 3 wall alcove 900 x 1200
- shower base goes in, acrylic goes on shower base, silicon between them
- shower base is not checked into studs, just into plaster
- thick non slip vinyl floor suitable for wet areas going down (can get wet both sides) 
Is there a flexible tape or something I can use for the wall/floor joint (i have actually red about using bandages??).    
Also what should I do under the shower base, because it is a tight fit it is difficult to do anything up the walls without damaging the membrane

----------


## cravenhaven

You would normally put the waterproof membrane all over the floor about 200mm further than the shower base. It also goes up the walls over the gyprock approx 150mm. You can buy the stuff at bunnings along with a fibreglass matting that helps you form the corners. 
This is what I have read from the CSR and BGC brochures and installation information:
The procedure is to put down a layer of waterproofing into the corners and up the wall, and while still wet lay the fibreglass mat over it. Then paint on another layer or 2 of waterproofing so that the mat is fully soaked in it. Once the corners/wall are done you just paint the rest of the floor with the waterproofing compound.
The waterproofing is supposed to act like a tank that will direct any leakage into the drain. ie you are supposed to have the waterproofing 'run' into the drain. The drain from the shower then just loosely fits inside the drain pipe.

----------


## TheEngy

Yeah see that wouldn't work with an acrylic base, you can't direct it to the shower plug since its in the formed base and you cant really paint up the sides since it sits against studwork.  You could go up the studs a little though I guess. 
The floor is also meant to be level, so there would be no directing water to the hole that you cut out for the waste.

----------


## dib

It sounds to me like all you need to do is waterproof around the shower base ( on the red tongue), providing the acrylic shower walls are one piece (ie both sides) and they sit over the lip of the base.  If they are not one piece you need to do water proof the corner of the shower.

----------


## TheEngy

Yeah they are all one peice, 900x1200x900 and 2000 tall

----------


## TheEngy

Okay well I called both marbletrend and ardex and they both said I don't need to waterproof because it's acryllic.

----------

